# Murray Firecat Chopper Bicycle



## RailRider

LOOKING TO OFF THIS ONE, I HAD A BLUE WESTERN FLYER VERSION AS A KID AND THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE CLOSE ENOUGHT, BUT NO DICE! IF ANYONES INTO IT, SEND ME A REASONABLE OFFER OVER $300. AND ITS YOURS. hemigirl69@gmail.com






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Wildfire

*Firecat*

had one of those when i was a teen, nice bikes, can't understand why people say they were too dangerous, just took skill to ride em. front fork was too weak though in my opinion


----------

